# Monkey Farts FO...  Need another name



## Jaccart789 (Sep 1, 2013)

What is a good name to name my soap? The FO is "Monkey Farts" and I think that is a superb name lol; however, the craft show that I will be apart of has a vendor who sells soap using that name (at least she did last time I visited the show). Any suggestions?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Stakie (Sep 1, 2013)

Tell me about the scent and the look of the bar? I usually name my soap after those two factors.

(I don't know what Monkey farts smells like!)


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 1, 2013)

The scent is heavily banana but it does kind of smell like Juicy fruit gum. The bar is a mild yellow/cream looking color.  

Thanks Stakie!


----------



## Stakie (Sep 1, 2013)

Hmmm..

Bananas and Cream.
Banana Blast!
Mellow Yellow.
Lil bit of Heaven.


When I think of more I'll post them. It's almost 4 AM here. =P


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 1, 2013)

I really like the first two... definite contenders!  Thank you!!


----------



## lsg (Sep 1, 2013)

I call mine Monkey Breath.


----------



## judymoody (Sep 1, 2013)

banana bread


----------



## jenneelk (Sep 1, 2013)

Ahh the infamous Monkey Farts.. Been working with that one for some 3 years now and all I think of is sweet.

I've never really smelled the banana in it, just a bold sweet smell. 
IMO I think some wont gravitate towards it with banana in the name since banana isnt usually a popular scent. But this one really is SO much more than banana.


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 1, 2013)

Thank you for your response. I really smell the banana (my nose is sensitive maybe) and I think you are definitely correct about the appeal... Maybe more to kids. It works so well with CP so far it has been the best scent to hold- powerful! Back to the drawing board.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Sep 1, 2013)

Banana Split.


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 1, 2013)

Banana split is a great name!


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 1, 2013)

All these names... Monkey breath, banana split and banana bread are great too! Funny my fiancé said banana bread! Thank you all! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Robert (Sep 1, 2013)

Fruit Cocktail
Fruit Salad
Fruit Fly
Mixed Fruit
Tropical Punch
Monkey Duty
Fresh Off The Tree
Juiced Up


----------



## azimuth (Sep 1, 2013)

Monkey Juice


----------



## Nightlilly (Sep 1, 2013)

lmao @ monkey duty, my mind went to monkey DOODY which is worse than farts..lol..sorry, sorry


----------



## jenneelk (Sep 1, 2013)

Funky Monkey


----------



## HorseCreek (Sep 1, 2013)

Monkey Business!


----------



## Robert (Sep 1, 2013)

Nightlilly said:


> lmao @ monkey duty, my mind went to monkey DOODY which is worse than farts..lol..sorry, sorry


That was how I meant it.


----------



## pahbi (Sep 1, 2013)

We call it, "Tropical berry" and folks seem content with that.

- P


----------



## newbie (Sep 1, 2013)

Tropical Thunder (might be too strong a name if your bar is pastel though)
Monkey Mix (weak name, I think)
Monkey Meal
Monkey Toots (for the more refined people out there)
Tooti-Frooti Monkey Dooti (playing off Robert's name)
Fruity Toots
Day in a Banana Tree
Tropical Heaven
Tropical Sugar
Fruit of the Caribbean
Banana Bowl
Bananarama
5 Servings (you know, of fruits and vegetables. All your daily needs in one bar)


----------



## tryanything (Sep 1, 2013)

I vote for Tooti-Frooti Monkey Dooti!  Had me rolling!


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 2, 2013)

Wow!  Thank you everyone... I have so many to choose from, everyone is so creative... hilarious! I love them all! its time to narrow it down and pick one. I will let you know the winner. Thanks again!


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 2, 2013)

I really loved Funky Monkey and Monkey Business but on the advice of not having an obvious banana smell (previous poster)... Im going with Newbie's "Tropical Sugar".  The name truly evokes the smell of the bar.  Thank you so much everyone!


----------



## newbie (Sep 2, 2013)

WooHoo!!! I suppose one of these days I'll have to actually buy that FO and find out what it smells like!

Tryanything, the Tooti-Frooti Monkey Dooti made me laugh too. If you ever use it for selling, you have to remember to tell me how it goes over.


----------



## jenneelk (Sep 2, 2013)

Awe well 2nd or 3rd isn't bad right? haha. 
I said Funky Monkey but also said it wasn't a real 'banana' smell IMO. I think tropical sugar is just about on the dot for what it smells of.. def. sweet and fruity.  Glad you have a good name, many came through to help out.


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 2, 2013)

Yes its so awesome to have all of you on this site, so willing to help! It is very nice! Thank you again for all your wisdom especially to a new soaper who is obsessed with all bath and body, but is still clueless. LOL


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 6, 2013)

Also, just an FYI - I used the WSP Monkey Farts and it's turning my nice pink and yellow bars brown.  So far most of them have turned darker of the 3 I've tried.


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 6, 2013)

thank you shunt2011! I am just beginning to learn how to make soap...this soap has no color. Its more a tan color now. I am just now experimenting with colors and designs. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## tkine (Sep 14, 2013)

Jaccart789 said:


> What is a good name to name my soap? The FO is "Monkey Farts" and I think that is a superb name lol; however, the craft show that I will be apart of has a vendor who sells soap using that name (at least she did last time I visited the show). Any suggestions?
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Cheeky Monkey


----------



## lsg (Sep 14, 2013)

You can use a vanilla stabilizer for those fragrance oils that discolor.


----------

